# wires containing pm or entirely made with pms



## arthur kierski (May 30, 2015)

i would like to have some informations on these types of wires and where they are used? 

thanks in advance for any informations, Arthur


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 30, 2015)

Some pic would be very helpful .


----------



## 234firefighter (May 30, 2015)

Can't say without a picture. But I do know automotive airbags use a platinum alloy ignition wire.


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 30, 2015)

Such a broad question. Escrap, jewelry, auto, stuff like airplanes with thermocouples and thermocouple wires, medical, wires for vacuum evaporation deposition??


----------



## arthur kierski (May 30, 2015)

Sorry,i just wanted to have information on these types of wire.Ido not have fotos----thanks god it is a broad question-this means that these wires are found in many places----it is not just au wires ,but also pt ,ag,and pd wires-----
Thanks , and when i obtain more information,i will pass it to members that might be interested
regards
Arthur Kierski


----------



## g_axelsson (May 30, 2015)

On my last job we used silver wires to make electrodes for contacting nerves in biological experiments.
I got a platinum wire with a small loop at the top and melted to a glass staff. It's used for doing flame color testing on unknown minerals.

Just two examples of usage.

Göran


----------



## arthur kierski (May 30, 2015)

thanks G.Axelson,things like that is what i am interested---pt wires used in thermocouples are also interesting--gold wire in ic chips--gold solder wire in jewellery---- 
thanks for the moment,
Arthur Kierski


----------



## etack (May 31, 2015)

arthur kierski said:


> i would like to have some informations on these types of wires and where they are used?
> 
> thanks in advance for any informations, Arthur



Its a bit like asking what size tires are on cars?

What Are you referring to

Eric


----------



## nickvc (May 31, 2015)

Arthur check out Johnson Matthey for industrial types used and perhaps Cooksons for jewellery, JM make a lot of thermocouples from PGMs and Cooksons sell gold and silver wire plus solders from the same material.


----------



## arthur kierski (May 31, 2015)

thanks Nickvc,i will consult Jhonson Matthey and look after Cookson---unicore and degussa also sell these types of wire----
regards,
Arthur Kierski


----------



## canedane (May 31, 2015)

Hi Arthur.
Hi, i was scrapping 3 Yamaha organs from the 70-80 period,
one was with palladium wire on the bussbars, one with goldwire bussbars,(yeild 0.39 g gold) and the last one was with carbon bussbars exept the foot pedals, they were palladium. 
Some other brands does have pgm wire, but rarely the cheap models.
Henrik


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 31, 2015)

There is one particular pitot tube (aircraft scrap) that had solid Au and/or Pt insulated lead wires inside about half the units. I've searched Google images for a photo of these exact tubes with no luck. 

The casing is solid copper and the unit is about 6" long and is sorta pistol shaped. I dissolved the copper casing on one end with nitric and was then able to pull out the guts. Inside, besides the wires, there was a solid Au tube about 1/4" X 1", about a 1/4" dia. solid Pt doughnut, and about a 2" long tube made of a Au/fiberglass than ran about 40% Au. All in all, I seem to remember about 1/2 oz of Au and Pt total per unit. I only ran about 100 of these units over a 2 year span. Haven't seen them since (or, before). One shot deal.

While in college at SMU, I worked about half time for Honeywell and made up thermocouples all day long. Some of these Megapak couples have Pt/PtRh wires potted in the ceramic-like insulation inside the tube.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Honeywell%20Megapak%20ThermoCouple%20409%2040%200043%20NEW&_itemId=231030292699


----------



## arthur kierski (May 31, 2015)

Thanks Canedane and Goldsilver pro for more informations---from organs and planes pitob tubes---it is used in much more things then i could imagine
regards, Arthur Kierski


----------



## nickvc (Jun 1, 2015)

Arthur PGMs are much more widely used in industrial situations than in jewellery in particular but precious metals are used for so many industrial uses it's staggering, finding exactly where and what for is not easy.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 1, 2015)

A few citations and publications on wire at the bottom of the page. http://labscholars.com/item/84875


----------



## sena (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi GSP these are the pitot tubes for Boeing 737, do these are gun types ?

Thanks
sena


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 2, 2015)

sena said:


> Hi GSP these are the pitot tubes for Boeing 737, do these are gun types ?
> 
> Thanks
> sena


No. The ones I am talking about don't have that long skinny pen-shaped portion. They are L-shaped but both sections of the L are wide and about the same width. The shell is copper. About 5"-6" long from the mounting flange to the other end. I would recognize them if I saw them. Couldn't find them on Google Images. I got a full pickup load of gold bearing scrap (stators, etc.) from an engine scrapper once a month for a couple of years and he always included a few of these. He was knowledgeable and big and I would guess that if other pitot tubes contained PMs, he would have found them, but who knows? Probably worth cutting one of any type open and taking a look.


----------

